# 2006 1.8 S Sentra Factory Subwoofer



## BReady (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello, I just purchased a 2006 Nissan Sentra 1.8s. I'm getting no sound through the 8inch factory subwoofer. Is there a fuse that powers the Sub? I'm not expecting the sub to knock my socks off, I just want it to work to get the best out of the factory sound equipment.

Thank you in advance.


----------

